# Asus P5B (Vanilla) VCore Measure Point hilfe



## Tw34k3r (26. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

den Pencil Drop Mod habe ich jetzt gefunden, aber ich weiss nicht wo ich die aktuelle Vcore nachmessen kann, also welche punkte ich messen muss ^^
Hab noch nie irgendwas mit nem Multimeter gemessen :/ 
Kann euch Bilder schicken sofern ihr welche braucht von bereichen ?

Der Drop an meinem P5B muss weg der is mehr als nur schlimm 

Hier müsste der messpunkt sein links, aber is das immer nur ein Punkt zum messen ? dachte 2 also + und - ? 
http://imageshack.us/f/456/vcoremodki4.jpg/

EDIT: ok masse checkt man sich vom netzteil ab ^^ Problem also gelöst...
1.65 im Bios eingestellt und 1.61 rum gemessen und cpuz sagt 1.56 oder teilweise weniger... wärend CPUz schwankt, bewegt sich am multimeter die vcore keinen meter.... irgendwie seltsam ^^

mfg
Tw34k3r


----------



## der8auer (26. Oktober 2013)

Greif mal Masse am Mainboard ab. z.B. an den Punkten wo es normalerweise mit dem Gehäuse verschraubt wird. Da kommt immer ein etwas anderer Wert raus. Mit CPU-Z stimmt es sowieso nie ganz überein. Die Werte von dir kommen aber hin


----------



## Tw34k3r (26. Oktober 2013)

Also jetzt hab ich gemessene 1.59-1.60 bei eingestellten 1.60 im Bios  denke der Pencil Mod funktioniert jetzt.
Mal schauen obs jetzt etwas weiter geht mit dem Zickigen P5B :/


----------

